# Chilly wade, new water and the 1wt



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I fished some new-to-me water in the upper Hocking yesterday morning. It was by far the farthest north I have gone on the river. I had limited time so I didn't get to hit as much water as I'd like, and it also would have helped to have my waders. A buddy borrowed them and still has them. I turned around where I did due to deep water, vertical banks, and thick brush on each side of the stream. I went as deep as the thighs, and that was my max in high 40*'s air temps. I caught a lot of fish, a combination of smallies and big shiners. I caught several on a squirrel hair wing streamer, but most came on a #10 bead head Goddess variant. The smallies were healthy and fought hard, just were on the small side. I also spotted a 6-7lb carp that I did not even think about targeting on the 1wt near a massive log jam. Cool stretch of water, I want to fish it again in warmer weather or better prepared to wade in deeper water.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice looking reel what kind?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice pics! and a great time exploring small water, I bet those smallies put up a great fight on the noodle..


Salmonid


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

meathelmet said:


> Nice looking reel what kind?


TFO BVK Click. The reel (empty) and rod combined weigh under 4.5 ounces.

Those little smallies did put up a decent battle, I was hoping for a 10-12"er to see how well it handled them. Maybe next time.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

TheCream said:


> TFO BVK Click. The reel (empty) and rod combined weigh under 4.5 ounces.
> 
> Those little smallies did put up a decent battle, I was hoping for a 10-12"er to see how well it handled them. Maybe next time.


Ive landed some nice size LM in farm ponds on a 2wt, I'd say 13-14 inches . I normally fish # 10 bead head wooly buggers for gills .....and will get the odd LM while doing so.....1 in fact was pretty large ...I hook a gill and while bringing it in a LM took the gill as bait.....never landed it....but the 2wt didn't complain...I also landed a 16'' trout on the mad with my 2wt in a good ripple.....your 1wt I'd expect will handle anything you would ask it too , Just remember to use a reasonable tippet which I'm sure you are well aware....


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flymaker said:


> Ive landed some nice size LM in farm ponds on a 2wt, I'd say 13-14 inches . I normally fish # 10 bead head wooly buggers for gills .....and will get the odd LM while doing so.....1 in fact was pretty large ...I hook a gill and while bringing it in a LM took the gill as bait.....never landed it....but the 2wt didn't complain...I also landed a 16'' trout on the mad with my 2wt in a good ripple.....your 1wt I'd expect will handle anything you would ask it too , Just remember to use a reasonable tippet which I'm sure you are well aware....


Yep, I'm using 4X minimum when I am fishing small streamers with it. The Orvis Super Strong 4X is rated at 6lb test which I think is plenty. On small mountain streams with dry flies I will have no problems dropping down to 6X or 7X.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I would agree. The UL fly rods can handle surprisingly large fish. I always just used an old spool of Excalibur 4lb test and had no issues landing 14-16" Largemouth in a farm pond on my 2wt. It always made me laugh when a big bass would just inhale a size 12 panfish spider. I've also caught bass that way when they decided to eat a tiny bluegill that ate the spider. :B


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

jhammer said:


> I would agree. The UL fly rods can handle surprisingly large fish. I always just used an old spool of Excalibur 4lb test and had no issues landing 14-16" Largemouth in a farm pond on my 2wt. It always made me laugh when a big bass would just inhale a size 12 panfish spider. I've also caught bass that way when they decided to eat a tiny bluegill that ate the spider. :B


I catch a lot of good largemouth on those little spiders. The spin fisherman throwing their big crankbaits always look at me funny when they ask me what I am fishing for with the little spider and I tell them largemouth. Then they see the outcome and that really upsets them.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> I catch a lot of good largemouth on those little spiders. The spin fisherman throwing their big crankbaits always look at me funny when they ask me what I am fishing for with the little spider and I tell them largemouth. Then they see the outcome and that really upsets them.


One of my favorite fly fishing moments was a few years ago at Lake Snowden. An evening/night tourney had just started, I was finishing up an outing in my kayak. I was working a weedless topwater in some holes in the weed mat between two $30,000 bass boats and popped a fat 18" fish. Those guys were not real happy with me.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Ahh, now I see your deer hair spinning secret! Freakishly long fingers... 

Nice report, great underwater shot.


----------

